
Apple becomes latest target of the Beltway Shakedown - shawndumas
http://washingtonexaminer.com/tim-carney-apple-becomes-latest-target-of-the-beltway-shakedown/article/2530298?custom_click=rss
======
eykanal
Is this for real? The article paints this as a political mugging: "Give money
to our ecosystem—lobbying, contributions, PACs, etc—or we'll harass you in
Washington." Is this actually how this works? Is there any incentive for Apple
to engage these people beyond implied threats?

~~~
pvdm
Like Willie Sutton, politicians go where the money is.

